#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  Will Tor WiFi router provide a secure connection for IoT devices?

## Bhavya

Tor is free open-source software which enables anonymous communication.Wireless onion routers use Tor to enable a secure network connection.By using a Tor WiFi router can we enable a secure connection to IoT devices?

----------

